# Nicknames



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone ever had a nickname for you?


My friends call me "Sandy" and It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 12, 2008)

My name's Melanie, so people mainly call me 'Mel'.

Online, I'm usually nicknamed as 'Salah', although other variations on Salamander have occurred (in one particularly painful instance, someone asked to call me 'Sally'. Dx)


----------



## Zeph (Dec 12, 2008)

Calcium. It's a long story, really, and an extended in-joke.


----------



## Flora (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Nice.

Since my name is Rachel, I get Rach, Rachie, or the occassional "Ding-dong."


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Ding-dong?


I forgot to say, my name is Alessandro.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 12, 2008)

Mitch to 90% of my schoolmates, Mikey-moo to my older sister, and Mouse to my uncle.

Get caught calling me any of these and you die horribly.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 12, 2008)

The Gremlin :(


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Cat, yes I suck at nicknames.


----------



## Philly (Dec 12, 2008)

Salamander said:


> My name's Melanie, so people mainly call me 'Mel'.
> 
> Online, I'm usually nicknamed as 'Salah', although other variations on Salamander have occurred (in one particularly painful instance, someone asked to call me 'Sally'. Dx)


That painful instance was me, right?
Anywho, I'm really nicknamed Philly, and I am sometimes called Lápiz, meaning Pencil in Spanish.  I am called this because I keep a pencil behind my ear almost all the time.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

Danni (to a bunch of people), Dannichu (online and among some friends) and Dee (to close friends and family).

My granddad used to call me Half-Pint because I'm so short X)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 12, 2008)

Grim to online friends and a select few.

Pickles to Jon, my other friend to differentiate each other. Also to a select few.

Mr. T to fellow Air Cadets.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 12, 2008)

Mil and Milla are my preferred nicknames. People started calling me Cam in high school and a girl at college does it to annoy me sometimes xD'' 

My brother once called me Millarymoos, he still does it when he wants to tease me...NOBODY EVER CALL ME THAT! O_o


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 12, 2008)

I have no nicknames, which is really quite unfair because I give out loads :(


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 12, 2008)

Tash
Timtam 

I probably have a load more but these are all I can think of. :C


----------



## Flora (Dec 12, 2008)

xxxbloodysoul666xxx said:


> ^ Ding-dong?
> 
> 
> I forgot to say, my name is Alessandro.


o.o My friend's last name is Alessandro.

That's my sister's endearing term for "you idiot."


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 12, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> o.o My friend's last name is Alessandro.
> 
> That's my sister's endearing term for "you idiot."


Wow, that's tons better then my sisters. 

"...You utter eject/retard/pikey!"


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Wow, that's tons better then my sisters.
> 
> "...You utter eject/retard/pikey!"


Hehe, I used to tell my sister that she was adopted. She said the same to me, and it was all funny because we look practially the same (she uses my ID to get into places).


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 13, 2008)

My name's Julian, so people say Jewel or something. Then people say my last name, which I find extremely annoying. 

Another nickname is Pablo (completely random). XD


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> o.o My friend's last name is Alessandro.
> 
> That's my sister's endearing term for "you idiot."


Oh, I am sorry about that.

In my family we do´not have such things, but we have more nicknames.

The ones for my brother are Lexi, Seb, Sebby, Alex, and Pinky (it is a long story ha ha!)

They call me Sandro or Sandy mot of the time,
but I am not complaining because it is not nearly that bad.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 13, 2008)

I manage to get quite a few nicknames. One of my favorites is Not Fish <3~ Sexy Waffle, Foons, and sporkeh are high on my list, too.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Spoon said:


> I manage to get quite a few nicknames. One of my favorites is Not Fish <3~ Sexy Waffle, Foons, and sporkeh are high on my list, too.


Sexy Waffle has quite a ring to it


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 13, 2008)

Liz. "Lizzy" at one time, but I refuse to be called that again.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

Alexi to both on- and off-line people. My one friend Sexi Alexi XD

Arylett calls me Lexiwaffles X3

And Pip. Because of my real name.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Alexi to both on- and off-line people. My one friend Sexi Alexi XD
> 
> Arylett calls me Lexiwaffles X3
> 
> And Pip. Because of my real name.


I thought Alexi was your real name!



Also, I will probably make a nickname for you


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

Hah, it isn't yet~

:D Oooh, exciting...I shall make a nickname for you too ^_^


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ Yet?

*suspense lingers in the air*


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

^I may change my name legally to Alexi :D


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

^ It is a fair name, and not just because it reminds me of Alexis ha ha...


----------



## Retsu (Dec 13, 2008)

My friends all call me xxxbloodysoul666xxx.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 13, 2008)

None D: Although I really wish I had one. I try to get my friends to call me Ame, but they never talk to me :sad:


----------



## Philly (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my nickname made into my username!


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Retsu said:


> My friends all call me xxxbloodysoul666xxx.


Sounds like such a grand nickname


----------



## Minish (Dec 13, 2008)

My schoolfriends all call me Jolty (we each have a nickname) because of my initials, JLT. We're so original, huh? XD

My real name is Juliette and you can't really make any good nicknames out of that, so a few people call me Eloise online because that's what I was GOING to be called, after the song by The Damned, and then in the hospital my mum forgot about naming me that and called me something else. XD That gets shortened to Ela, Ella or El.

Then I have some less serious nicknames that my friends have called me... Joltyjolt, Lett/Lettie/Liett, Cirry, Rus, Vanilla Milkshake... okay so that last one isn't really a nickname. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

Who me? Umm... Lett. (Only a certain person calls me that on a consistant basis) Also Angie and Gel. (From Angela) And umm... Chocolate Milkshake, but it ain't really a nickname. And Arylett-Chan (call me that and I kill you.), HRA (my most common one, stands for Her Royal Arylettness. Nearly everyone calls me this.), Queen Arylett, Ze Lett, Ary, Arylie, Arly, and more that I probably can't remember.

I've given people a BAJILLION nicknames though. Hehehe... poor them. Cirrusomenocity.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I've given people a BAJILLION nicknames though. Hehehe... poor them.


Considering this statement, add "Saucyfox" and "Saucyhog" to my list of nicknames. XD


----------



## Jolty (Dec 13, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> My schoolfriends all call me Jolty


_there can be only one_

:B lol

most of my friends call me Becca, some call me Mays, one or 2 of my teachers call me Maysie, one friend calls me Grandma and there's this guy that annoys me who calls me Mayonnaise.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 13, 2008)

I have quite a few nicknames. Wheel, Dr. Eyebrows, Wilma, Billy, Hammy, Hammytaro, Hamster and a few years ago people called me Fred, no idea why though... There are probably others which I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 13, 2008)

> Dr. Eyebrows


Win.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't like it when people shorten my name because too many people have the name "Michael" already, and it's always "Mike", or "Mikey". I need a determining name (or whatever this means).


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

Cat. Catty. Something with cat in in.

Oh, Princess EeveeSkitty and Princess Eve Skittia.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 14, 2008)

This one doesn't really count as a nickname as such, but my family shortens my real name (Callum) to Cal. No-one outside my family calls me it, though... even though I much prefer it to Callum.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No-one outside my family calls me it, though... even though I much prefer it to Callum.


I do, just not face to face...


----------



## Zeph (Dec 14, 2008)

Fredie said:


> I do, just not face to face...


Well, yeah, but you know what I mean.

Why not, though? Just wondering.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 15, 2008)

My real name is Anastasia, so everybody irl calls me Stacey instead.


----------



## Fredie (Dec 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well, yeah, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Why not, though? Just wondering.


I don't know, it just doesn't sound right when you say it.


----------



## bobtheninja (Jul 30, 2009)

bobtheninja
tropic thunder
chief running water
those are my most popular nicknames


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup. Samus and Sammeh.


----------



## Flora (Jul 31, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Since my name is Rachel, I get Rach, Rachie, or the occassional "Ding-dong."


Oh, adding Chel/Chell (has never been typed, so no clue how it's spelled) to that list.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 31, 2009)

'C.J' by my immediate family due to my being named after my dad. Big Mac by my friend Tyler. (After my initials, M.A.C).


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 31, 2009)

Zor/Zozo (if I ever catch anyone but Markku calling me that, I will rip off their face and hang it on my dartboard.)
Admiral Zorzor
Spudma 
Herman/Grandpa (Don't ask)
A Crumpled Heap of Zor


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2009)

My actual name, Lilijana(pronounced 'lily-aw-naw') Marie, is usualyl shorten to a nickname that I'm always called(and is usually considered my real name, and usually mispelled): Lili. A full list, though, is:

-Lili
-Lil
-Lili-san
-Lilipad
-Lilifrog
-Silly Lili
-Lilz
-L
-Lil' Lil

I used to be called 'Wrinkles' in elementary school(4th and 5th grade) because I had lines on my forehead whenever I was glaring at someone. Some kid called Ben thought they were wrinkles and started calling me that. Soon the whole class caught on and it lead to me getting beat-up a lot. No-one ever liked me in elementary, though xD, so cruel and vulgar nicknames worse than Wrinkles were common.


----------



## Flora (Jul 31, 2009)

And I forgot to mention my fourm nicknames: F&A, Flora, Flors/Florz, Florry, etc.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 31, 2009)

Let's see...

Bri, but only one person in the world can call me without grievous injury.
Nessle
Ness

On here:

Typh
RT
Random
Typheh
Typhle.

And Bucklepants. BUCKLEPANTS


----------



## Mercy (Jul 31, 2009)

Mercedes
Mercy (Although Typh is really the only one who calls me that. C:)
Milk
Matrix
Mooch/Moocho Grande (I know that's spelt wrong)/Moochie
Lady

Pretty much all I can think of now. :3


----------



## Skroy (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's a list of nicknames people call me IRL:

Ryan - People (usually teachers) call me by this name when they have difficulty pronouncing my first name (which isn't difficult at all. _Spelling,_ on the other hand, people tend to make a mistake).

Ryann (REE-ann) - My math teacher in grade nine was the first one to call me by this nickname and now it's stuck with me.

Jason - Believe it or not, this was supposed to be my first name but since my mom watched Friday the 13th with Jason Voorhees she dismissed it. =P When people learned about it, they started calling me by this name temporarily.

Gerbil - I'm not gonna go into this one....

German - Or this...

As for my user name... um, I wonder what kind of nicknames you can come up with for 'Skroy Horitz'?

(Note: There's one more nickname but I refuse to mention it— despite the fact that everybody in real life calls me by _that_ name. I don't feel comfortable revealing it).


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 31, 2009)

Grace
Gracie
Anna
Red
Redhead
Fred
Hollis
Pyrry
And I'm going to try to get my school's Japanese intern to call me Aka


----------



## Minkow (Jul 31, 2009)

This kid in my school calls me "Catty"
and then i punch him and say "K-A-T-H-Y."
He wrote it on my homework, and i have tortured him ever since.

Oh and people call me "Katherine" to piss me off.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 31, 2009)

Otaku, Osaka, and mikuru-chan

Anime is make of awesome.


----------



## Starly (Jul 31, 2009)

They call me the over used Johnny, or "evansinator" (by the most annoying kid in school TT_TT), Yohan or yo or yon (sisters friend loves to say John and others in german TT_TT;)


----------



## Saith (Jul 31, 2009)

Azz, Spazz, Gimp (by my uncle. This one evades my comprehension), Sweaty (apparantly I look like a mosher... Apparantly all moshers are sweaty), Big House (my surname is supposedly Italian for Big House, but with the adjective comeing last), Baron, Smart-arse, Dickhead (by my mates, of course), Tom (???). Occasionally Casa, and people refuse to call my Grandé. ):<


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2009)

I also remember a few nicknames also. Redhead(used as an insult, though) and Carrottop(some creepy Gabe kid called me that a few times before). And some Twilight fan called me 'Little Victoria' just because of my hair color.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jul 31, 2009)

Twitney, a pun on my real name. CCR (which stands for Completely Clueless Retard), because it just sums me up that well. But more often than not, I'm just called Twit or a shortened version of my real name.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 1, 2009)

I was called Seanator by my friends beacuse i looked like the terminator. My name is Sean as you can tell, and my dad called me heat mister beacause my hair looks like him (the year without a santa claus). Just to tick me off my brother calls me bigfoot cause I wear Size 15 1/5 wide mens shoes. Other than that ive been called tiny by various people.


----------



## Blazie (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, in real life I don't have many nicknames - it's hard to find a nickname for "Hayley". My nana calls me Hayleykins.

And two of my friends very, very occasionally call me Halien - a splice between Hayley and alien. Long story.

Here, I'm just Blazie, although once somewhere else someone called me BA. 0_o


----------



## Erika (Aug 1, 2009)

Name: Nathan
Nicknames: Nate, Natron, Cromagnum Man, Nathaniel

I think that's it.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 1, 2009)

I freaking hate nicknames, but it's why people give me nicknames; they know it pisses me off.  Everybody always shortens my name, but that doesn't really count.

My family calls me Moco, which is Spanish for booger, cause I've always got a runny nose at all times of the year (I use a lot of tissues...)

Nicknames by friends and teachers include:

The sledgehammer 
Mr. Despair/Zetsubou-sensei 
Bacon 
Guan Yu 
Taco 
Sparky
K`
Skinny Buddha
Tales of MegaTen guy

My girlfriend calls me her Narcoleptic Boyfriend, because I don't sleep like a normal person, and I'm always falling asleep or dozing off at random points of the day.

Yeah, I know I hate nicknames, but I have a lot...  Most of them are good for when I want a laugh, especially when I think about _how_ or _why_ people started giving me these names.

Here over the internet, I've been called Aqua, cause my other internet alias, Aqua the Vaporeon is a mouthful to say or annoying to type in all the time.  Most of my netfriends call me "Niko" or "Rufus", cause those are two characters I always RP with.

And here at TCoD, one or two people have referred to me as Blazing.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 1, 2009)

My real name is Kaitlyn, but I prefer Kayti. :D

Some other nicknames are Kate, KK, and the occasional Katy Perry. :3


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, my friend Kevin gets called Katy Perry, too. But he genuinely looks like a male version of her. It's great. :D


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, I've been told I look like her too. :o 
And there's this kid at my school named Perry, so they naturally had a lot of fun with that. XD


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 2, 2009)

Real Name: Mystari (WHAT WHAT YOU MEAN MY RP CHARACTER IS ACTUALLY ME?)
Nicknames: Mysti (Shortened version), Taylor (by someone at camp because I look like Taylor Swift), Smart-mouth (by my mom), Missy (by people who confuse me with someone at church/for some reason can't say Mysti), Mr. E (because of my names pronounciation and my last name starts with "E"), Myst (by best friend and by her ONLY) Star (at church because of the Missy at church), Lilac (again, by friends)

And online, Darkarmour calls (or called, i never hear it any more) me Mewie.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 2, 2009)

Uhh...Nate. That's about it. I need a cool new nickname...


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 3, 2009)

Back in elementary school people called me "The Terminator," because I can punch stuff so freaking hard (in 3rd grade I knocked the tether ball clean off the pole. Everyone had that "O---M---G" face.)

Nowadays I get Vegas (play on my last name), Buttmunch (my best friend and my best friend ONLY has called me that, and I know he's just being the joker that he is), Gigantosaur (because I'm about 6 inches taller than everyone I know), and "That Tall Guy with the Long Hair" (which I got for obvious reasons).

Also, someone in my "introduction" thread called me "Proggy," because of my username. I know, I get weird nicknames, don't I?


----------



## Darksong (Aug 3, 2009)

Online I've been called Peaches a lot. :D

And one place where I changed my user name a lot, I've been called Dawn and Kishu. After all, Kishu is much shorter than Kishu-Para-Runa, or Kishupara-Runa, isn't it?

...I can't even remember how I got the name Kishu-Para-Runa in the first place. I just stopped playing Neopets for three years and then remembered my account. On it was a pet called Kishu-Para-Runa. And the mystery remains unsolved. But for some reason I get the idea it was from a dream.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 3, 2009)

Apparently my new nickname is Popsicle. Don't ask >.>


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 3, 2009)

Online I'm often called Scooter.

But on some other places I'm called Larch (short for Larch x Bracken) or Evening (short for EveningCicada.) I haven't yet gotten a name for some other aliases.


----------



## Skroy (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, there's another nickname I go by as well (not the one I refuse to mention). You see, there's this group of friends I sometimes play cards with and we give each other nicknames to keep track of score. Apparently, my nickname is JerK (capital K intended). I would've like to have been called "JerAWESOME" but no, there had to be a "JoAWESOME" already.

Then again, the name suits her; she _is_ awesome after all. ^w^


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 3, 2009)

THE FUCKING BEAST - self title but amazing nickname~

Burger King-  Because I'm fat and it makes me sound awesome.

Mr. Turducken - I don't know.


----------



## Latias&Latios (Aug 3, 2009)

Reddhead and Mikey - my grlfriend's nicknames for me (and for no one else to use!)
Devil child - a kid in middle school started calling me this, and it sticks.
Pierce - on account of me having the most peircings of any of my guy friends. It's also my name among my bandmate.
That G0th Kid - just used by random people -_-


----------



## Flareth (Aug 5, 2009)

Aparrently I'm known as Earbert now...xD


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 5, 2009)

My name is Gina, so that's short enough already =P
But I earned a few nicknames and made some nicknames for myself which people I know in real life had adopted and used for me after a while.

Cherry, SnuggleBoo, Lola Bunny, Kit-Kat (was used only for about a month), and variations of those names like Cherry-Pop (which began the inspiration for my e-mail and AIM names) and Ladii KK.
Cherry because of a kid at school who _always_ used to bring candy to school. I had the cherry lollipop reserved for me because it was my favorite flavor, so he started calling me Cherry and everyone else liked it too. His best friend decided to start calling me Cherry-Pop. He says it's because of the lollipop thing, but I doubt that's all that he meant 0_o
Oh, and I've also been called Gigi, I guess because of my first name...?

Online, most people refer to me as MH, Melodic, or Dawnwish. Though, they don't know that I actually prefer Harmony, which is my "last name" out of my username here. Dawnwish comes in second, because of a character in a fanfiction I'm writing.

I like nicknames~


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 5, 2009)

People seem to call me God a lot. Thats cool but it gets annoying. Just joking, people only ever call me one nickname if they don't call me Kelsie. Bubble, apparently because i'm bubbly. :D I reckon thats good. Then again pretty much everyone has a nickname in our class.


----------



## @lex (Aug 8, 2009)

My name is Alexander. If people don't call me that, they say Alex.

s'not much more to it.

...actually, the boys in class enjoyed giving me random nicknames just to tick me off, or something. Like "Mats", which is a purely random Swedish name which I have no relation to whatsoever. They also called me "S'moglo" because I played a character called "Samogolo" in a musical (HAIR), and I guess someone misheard it or something.

I've also been called "Cookie", "Crystal" and "Wonder @" in Animal Crossing :p

And @lex, obviously.


----------

